# The Importance of a Proper Warmup



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

One of the most costly mistakes that I see in the gym week in and week out is that the majority of lifters fail to recognize the importance of a proper warmup. Some lifters perform a wimpy, worthless warmup that consists of 1 set of 20 reps using the weight of the bar, and others [...]

*Read More...*


----------

